# If you are considering a video card upgrade, look at your monitor first



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> October 31, 2013, 2:08 PM  While CPU performance seems to be leveling off, GPU performance continues to rise at a considerable pace, with each generation leaving the last generation in the dust. That may be great for gamers and graphics professionals, but depending on the monitor you use, there might be no point in upgrading any more.


Here


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I guess anyone can now publish articles. How many people actually have a graphics card that can run modern games at 1080p maxed out? The answer is very few, and that's why the want to upgrade. Most people want to spend under $200 on a graphics card, imagine instead of doing that they bought higher resolution monitor and than were disappointed that their cheap or dated graphics card couldn't even come close to have playable framerates at it's max resolution and then they would still have to upgrade the graphics and then spend even more to max it max out at the higher resolution. And new cards add new features and quality you don't get in older top end cards. The comments at the bottom about the author being a clueless idiot are generally correct.


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

I agree, Rob. Personally I am a gamer, BUT not hard core. I don't really understand why someone needs to sit at a computer and be about 3 feet away from a 30" screen to play a game. It can't be good for you in the long run, IMHO. Plus its a waste of money in my opinion to spend 700 on a screen and GPU. for 700 you can get an excellent gaming machine (albeit it would be AMD) COMPLETE. Really doesnt make much sense to me. And frankly the human eyes CANNOT detect anyhting different once you reach 60 anyway. I used to play a game called Warrock an MMOFPS. and I used a crappy card but still got about 50 fps, then switched to my 9600GT and got 100FPS+. ANd really didnt hardly notcie a difference


----------

